# Kraken - Dr Tim's One and Only Live Nitrifying Bacteria



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

We are now excited to announce that we will be carrying Dr Tim's One and Only Nitrifying Bacteria!










I have used this product in the past to set up my 166 Gallon Cube which allowed me to instantly put fish into my system.

Now I have again tested this product with one of my 2000 gallon fish only systems. With the system being filled only 5 days prior, I introduced over 300 fish and all is well! My fish are eating like pigs with no signs of stress or concern.

Dr Tim knows his stuff and has many good reviews about his product. I trust him with my store and you can come see the result for yourself!

You can purchase the product here: Dr Tim's One and Only

Description:
One & Only Live Nitrifying Bacteria Are Extremely Versatile:

Eliminates new tank syndrome
Instantly creates a bio filter
Removes toxic ammonia and nitrite, naturally
No sulfur or other offensive odors
No wait needed
100% natural

Use One & Only when setting up a new tank, after a water change, cleaning your filter, when adding new fish and after a disease treatment to control ammonia and nitrite.

The key to setting up a successful aquarium is to quickly convert the fish waste to a non-toxic form. This is done by nitrifying bacteria. Under normal conditions it can take 30 to 45 days for these bacteria to become naturally established in a newly set-up aquarium. Unfortunately, during this time period, ammonia and nitrite can increase to levels toxic to fish - a process called New Tank Syndrome. For years, it was assumed that two particular species of nitrifying bacteria were responsible for this process but original scientific research by Dr. Timothy Hovanec showed this not to be the case. This is one reason why nitrification products have failed to work in the past.

Our nitrifying bacteria are the result of the latest scientific research and are used by public aquariums and professionals around the world.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Price? Pls


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

cerebrous said:


> Price? Pls


Pricing can be found on my website. www.krakensreef.com


----------

